# Some of my mice :)



## Aquila5 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi, new member here 
Thought I would post a few photos of the mice I have. I was attempting to breed manx mice, but due to the lack of good quailty stock I had to stop that project. I am now working on mice with long curly coats. So hard to get mice in this part of the world, so I have very little to work with and nothing is up to standard etc. But I'm having a go and just seeing where I end up with it  I wish we had some more of the fancier mice over, never seen a satin, tri colour or dove tan, but wish I could own one.

Rex: my little long haired curly coat male, im very proud of him
Baby Photo:









Adult Photo:









Jessie: my long haired male (very old guy, and now retired)









James: long haired male









Long haired female









Ginger: long, curly coat (and rather pudgy :S she is on a diet atm)









I hope this works
Aquila


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes it worked.Some nice mice,liking Ginger especially.


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

I love the little 'scruff fluffs'.... :love1


----------

